# Whorehouse In My Gated Community



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

There was a home invasion robbery in my gated community last year. Or at least that was what I and the other people in the community were lead to believe. I went to the yearly condo meeting and all is well with the reserve fund. I saw the property manager and made a note to ask him about insulating my ammunition storage room.

Since I'm in a condo town home all modifications to the exterior of the home need permission from the condo corporation. I invited the property manger into and showed him my ammo room. He liked seeing my stockpile and was curious about my police shotgun. I showed him how it worked. It turns out he grew up in the country and was familiar with guns and loves hunting.

After a little bonding over gun talk I told him we got the gun after the home invasion robbery last year. Since he thought I was cool he told me the truth about the so called "home invasion." It turned out that someone had rented their unit to someone they thought was a regular guy. It turns out he was an Asian pimp. His whores had been run out of the north end by a rival gang and he set up shop in a 1,000 sq foot unit. 

The property manager knew because there was a water leak in that unit. He went in to stop the flood and saw lots of beds all surrounded by curtains with cute naked Asian girls sitting on them. Once the leak was fixed he called the police. Before they could come by the rival pimps showed up with guns, bats, and machetes. They beat up the pimp and all his whores.

Later the police came by. They kept showing up and harassing the pimp and his whores until they moved out. So that's the truth about what really happened in my community last year. Plus my community is pretty upscale. Anyway I'm glad they're gone but it makes me think about what other things could be going on just around the corner from my unit. 

More glad than ever I've got my gun.

Do you have crime in your area? Are you prepared for gangs attacking your community? Let me know...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

dude... WHERE do you live again?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> dude... WHERE do you live again?


HEY!! !! Want me to give you the lecture our nursing instructor did about STDs???  You know there are things that Ajax can't wash off.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

The new tenants probably have no clue what the unit was used for before they moved in. I'd want the whole place decontaminated before I moved in.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I looked into Canadian immigaration but my business did not enhance the Arts, Sports or Agriculture of your fine country.

Question is, which category did the WH fit into?

I can't seem to nail it down.


----------



## Magi (Feb 25, 2009)

did they offer you a freindy neighbor discount?


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Many metro LE agencies maintain a crime report statistics page, some that make custom reports on demand for a defined radius or selected area/zip code.

Yeah, you probably don't want to know what's going on. But I guarantee it'll help you help you and LE to police your area. I also guarantee the occupants around the pimp knew what was going on.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

SurvivalNut said:


> I looked into Canadian immigaration but my business did not enhance the Arts, Sports or Agriculture of your fine country.
> 
> Question is, which category did the WH fit into?
> 
> I can't seem to nail it down.


Don't worry I doubt you were young, asian, and female enough to qualify for employment there. 



Magi said:


> did they offer you a freindy neighbor discount?


Nope. But at least there was a "happy ending" to the whole thing.



Fn/Form said:


> Many metro LE agencies maintain a crime report statistics page, some that make custom reports on demand for a defined radius or selected area/zip code.
> 
> Yeah, you probably don't want to know what's going on. But I guarantee it'll help you help you and LE to police your area. I also guarantee the occupants around the pimp knew what was going on.


I'll never know if the people next door knew as they don't speak english and I don't speak Korean. Our metro police are very unhelpful with anything and everything including providing crime stats.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

You just never know. Grew up next to a couple normal seeming guys who turned out to be drug dealers and one night one killed the other.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

One never knows is correct!!!! One of the county police departments in metro Atlanta ran a high end brothel on two floors of what was once a top notch hotel. It stayed in business for 10 years before it got shut down!


----------

